# Dish adds another 4k / HDR channel 540-03



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

My H3 now shows a third 4k channel.

So this brings it to three 4k channels on Dish.

This new channel is 4k HDR also.

bjf


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any word what is there ? what is scheduled ?


----------



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

There is only one thing in the guide for the new 4k HDR channel.
Sunday morning Spain La Liga soccer match.

bjf


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, please, what do these three contain mostly?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

how was the soccer match, was the PQ good? another user (on the D* thread) tried to watch via FUBO but was unsuccessfully as the feed was not available .. how was the experience on E*/DiSH?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, please, what do these three contain mostly?


They contain mostly a blank screen with occasional programming thrown in to confuse the watcher who stumbles on the channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And the third channel is now gone ... not needed until the next time there are two 4K HDR events at the same time.


----------

